# Adjusting the stylus . . . help!



## Tozguy (May 31, 2020)

My Mitu 513-512 like this https://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/Pocket-Type-Dial-Test-Indicators-Series-513-C1784.aspx
needs to have the stylus adjusted to be straight in line with the body. It is apparently adjustable over 220 degrees but darned if I can figure out how its done. Since I don't want to muck it up through my ignorance I'm hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.


----------



## benmychree (May 31, 2020)

With this type of indicator, the stylus has a friction fit and is simply adjusted by pushing it to the end of the dial travel and then beyond until it rests where you want it.


----------



## Superburban (May 31, 2020)

Looks like it is like most of those, where you just grab the tip, and turn it. My starett, has several positions where it will lock in, or you can pull the tip out and change it with other style tips.



			https://manual.mitutoyo.co.jp/manuals/search


----------



## benmychree (May 31, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Looks like it is like most of those, where you just grab the tip, and turn it. My starett, has several positions where it will lock in, or you can pull the tip out and change it with other style tips.
> 
> 
> 
> https://manual.mitutoyo.co.jp/manuals/search


Yes, the Starrett Last Word indicator is like that, that is my daily go-to indicator for smaller work, at least some of the type shown above have a stylus that is changeable by screwing it into it's hub., such as the Brown & Sharpe BestTest and indicators that are similar.


----------



## matthewsx (May 31, 2020)

I found this accidentally with my cheap Chinese indicator. Just another thing you wish someone would have told you that gets explained here 

John


----------



## Superburban (May 31, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Yes, the Starrett Last Word indicator is like that, that is my daily go-to indicator for smaller work, at least some of the type shown above have a stylus that is changeable by screwing it into it's hub., such as the Brown & Sharpe BestTest and indicators that are similar.


Yes, thanks for the correction, I should not have brought that up. I did not mean to imply that his can change tips.


----------



## Tozguy (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for your help. I figured that it was simple but since this dti is new to me I was looking for someone to hold my hand.
Got it straightened out now just by slipping the clutch so all is good.


----------



## Tozguy (May 31, 2020)

BTW that pocket indicator by Mitu is very nice to use, love it!


----------



## Bob Korves (May 31, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> My Mitu 513-512 like this https://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/Pocket-Type-Dial-Test-Indicators-Series-513-C1784.aspx
> needs to have the stylus adjusted to be straight in line with the body.


Is there a reason it needs to be in line with the body?  Tight quarters with limited viewing position?  Or what?


----------



## Tozguy (May 31, 2020)

Yes Bob its to reach deep into a bore only .412'' in diam.


----------

